# ballau fandango



## urizon9

Hi!Anyone has any idea what this old(?)Catalan song is about? This is really a long shot as I can't spell correctly any of these words."Una mudista da Ringurrangu per quatre quartos ballau fandango.Mara-mara-marav(r)ina,marameva-tota coberta da polmus..."Thanks!


----------



## Mei

Thanks urizon9, you made me laugh! It sounds so funny how "_Una mudista da Ringurrangu per quatre quartos ballau fandango_" sounds.

I haven't heard this song before but I can tell you what it says more or less: A dressmaker of Ringurrangu (somewhere) for two cents danced fandango. _Mara-mara-marav(r)ina,marameva-tota coberta da polmus.  _Maybe this "Mara" is "Mare" which is "mother" so would be "mother-mother-....-mymother-all covered of "polmus"  It has no sense but it's funny!



> Fandango: I. Probabl. del port. fado.      1. (sustantivo masculino). *Baile español típico de Andalucía, Comunidad Valenciana y Baleares*.      2. (sustantivo masculino). Música y coplas con que se acompaña.      3. (sustantivo masculino). Ruido, alboroto.       FAM. Fandanguillo.      SIN. 3. Farra, bullicio.  fandanguillo I.


I didn't know it 

Let's wait for other opinions, I'm curious!

See you around!

Mei


----------



## urizon9

Many thanks,Mei!I get the picture now, sadly I can't be of futher help.It's a great tune too ,and now I can enjoy it fully. What comes to "polmus"-it can be anything really.(polgus?).Frankly, I didn't expect anyone to respond. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Mei

urizon9 said:


> Many thanks,Mei!I get the picture now, sadly I can't be of futher help.It's a great tune too ,and now I can enjoy it fully. What comes to "polmus"-it can be anything really.(polgus?).Frankly, I didn't expect anyone to respond. Moltes gràcies!



Where did you get that song? Do you have the whole lyrics? As you can't put them here you can send it by PM if you want. 

Mei


----------



## urizon9

Thanks,Mei! Well,I have only got what I can hear!.It has only a couple of lines more,but there is no point for me to guess what they are.I wish someone had recognized it(title)-so I could find the lyrics on the internet and translate them.Ciao for now!


----------



## ampurdan

I made a google search with the three of four words whose spelling I knew for sure and I've found it! Here it goes: http://skamot.com/grallawp/2006/06/12/la-modista-de-balaguer/

So the title is "La Modista de Balaguer".

Mei's translation was good. Only that "ringo-rango" doesn't seem to be a place, but a quality of the dressmaker. It isn't really a Catalan word, but I guess it means something like "useless" or "mediocre".

Oh! And it's "polvos", which is a Spanish word meaning "dust" or "powder", but has also sexual connotations. In fact, the whole song is quite naughty.


----------



## ernest_

urizon9 said:


> What comes to "polmus"-it can be anything really.(polgus?).



It could be "polvos", pronounced "polbus" (make-up).


----------



## xupxup

ringo-rango is not a place, it's like "penjim-penjam". My english is so bad. Que algú m'ajudi!
Surt al DCVB. Busqueu *ringo-rango*.


----------



## ernest_

I just found this, thanks to xupxup's comment:
http://www3.udg.edu/fcee/professors/gcoenders/lletres.htm

The song is called "La modista de Balaguer" (The female tailor from Balaguer), and it goes like:

 Una modista 
de ringo-rango 
per quatre quartos 
balla el fandango. 

Mare, mare, mare, vine...


----------



## chics

Ha, ha, ha... 
More things: "ballar el fandango" means _to dance a fandango_ (to a person, here) but it's also a double meaning, the other is sexual, of course! 
Mare, mare, mare, vine, = Mother, mother, mother, come here
mare, vine, mare meva; = Mother, come here, oh, God!


----------



## urizon9

Thanks,and sorry for all the mistakes I made! Could I ask only about this one word which was not in the dictionary: "pleneta"-"tota pleneta de polvos."(I hope it's not too naughty)


----------



## xupxup

"pleneta" is the diminutive form of _plena_. If you want to find this word in a dictionary, you have to look for *ple*.
Ple means full.


----------

